# NetworkManger 0.8-r1 und Bridge br0

## nasgul1983

Hallo,

ich habe ein (für mich) nicht zu lösendes Problem:

Ich wollte heute den NM + Applet (nm-applet) verwenden / einrichten für hauptsächlich VPN-Verbindungen.

Ich habe auf meinem Host auch KVM laufen und mehrere VMs, das ist auch das Problem.

NM funktioniert ums verrecken nicht mit meiner bridge.

/etc/conf.d/net:

modules=( "dhcpcd" )

bridge_br0="eth0"

config_eth0=( "null" )

config_br0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_br0="release nontp nonis"

depend_br0() {

    need net.eth0

}

Ich habe schon alles versucht was mir einfiehl und was ich mittels google & co. gefunden habe, leider hat nix geholfen.

NM versucht immer eth0 zu konfigurieren, ich kann ihm nicht sagen, dass er das ignorieren soll, und ich kann ihm nicht

beibringen, dass br0 anstatt eth0 zu verwenden ist.

ls -l /etc/init.d/net.*:

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 Oct 11  2009 /etc/init.d/net.br0 -> net.lo

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    6 Dec 19 12:44 /etc/init.d/net.eth0 -> net.lo

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  15K Mar 28 17:03 /etc/init.d/net.lo

Ich hatte auch schon versucht in der /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf:

[main]

plugins=keyfile,ifupdown

[ifupdown]

managed=true

Dann kommt aber ifupdown als plugin gibt es nicht, ohne ifupdown und managed=true in der [main]

bringt auch keine Veränderung.

Hier noch die daemon.log:

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <WARN>  nm_signal_handler(): Caught signal 15, shutting down normally. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): cleaning up... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): taking down device. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope avahi-daemon[3231]: Interface eth0.IPv6 no longer relevant for mDNS.

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope avahi-daemon[3231]: Leaving mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv6 with address fe80::219:dbff:fed1:64e.

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope avahi-daemon[3231]: Withdrawing address record for fe80::219:dbff:fed1:64e on eth0.

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  exiting (success) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  starting... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is OFF 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169') 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now managed 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): bringing up device. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2). 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: Added default wired connection 'Auto eth0' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.5/0000:04:00.0/net/eth0

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <WARN>  device_creator(): /sys/devices/virtual/net/br0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <WARN>  device_creator(): /sys/devices/virtual/net/vnet0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier now ON (device state 2) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 40) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Auto eth0' 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCP transaction (timeout in 45 seconds) 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  dhcpcd started with pid 25250 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) scheduled... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) started... 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP6 Configure Get) complete. 

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope dhcpcd: version 5.2.2 starting

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope dhcpcd: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.100.2

Apr 14 18:39:08 hope NetworkManager: <info>  DHCP: device eth0 state changed (null) -> preinit 

Apr 14 18:39:09 hope avahi-daemon[3231]: Joining mDNS multicast group on interface eth0.IPv6 with address fe80::219:dbff:fed1:64e.

Apr 14 18:39:09 hope avahi-daemon[3231]: New relevant interface eth0.IPv6 for mDNS.

Apr 14 18:39:09 hope avahi-daemon[3231]: Registering new address record for fe80::219:dbff:fed1:64e on eth0.*.

Apr 14 18:39:18 hope dhcpcd: eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Apr 14 18:39:54 hope NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): DHCP transaction took too long, stopping it. 

Hab mal die (für mich) entscheidenden Zeilen fett markiert.....

Bitte um irgendwelche Hilfe  :Very Happy: 

----------

## firefly

wird momentan nicht unterstützt:

http://osdir.com/ml/networkmanager-list/2010-01/msg00030.html

----------

## nasgul1983

Danke für die Antwort, dann bin ich wenigstens nicht zu blöd  :Very Happy: 

Gibts Alternativen für OpenVPN, PPTP, etc. als normaler User mit GUI?

----------

## boospy

Mittlerweile wird das ganze unterstützt. Es funktioniert, hat aber einen Anzeigenfehler. Man ist also rein optisch immer Offline, man sieht auch nicht was für vpn man gerade aufgebaut hat. Tja, noch nicht ganz brauchbar, aber es wird  :Smile: 

----------

